# New deck parts for 70s custom series tractors



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

My parts stash is about gone and I was wondering if there is anyone making parts for those two blade decks since nothing is available from Sears,I am going to need the cross shaft and couplers to the gear boxes and would like to find more of those parts that are made to break that the blades go on with. Thinking about seeing if I can get some made if no one is making those parts.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A host of vendors are selling replacement deck parts for Sears mowers. Go here, pick your model and use the corresponding 917.xxxxx number and do a net search for related parts and you will land several options.


----------



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking parts up at Sears through the model number it says the parts are no longer available but if the part number is used they show up,ordered parts for the blades and if they show up will order a few shafts and couplers along with more of the blade safety washers so I can get a bunch more years out of them. Too many safety switches on the new tractors,I get off mine with the blades still on and like to mow in reverse.


----------



## Lawnking (Apr 27, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> A host of vendors are selling replacement deck parts for Sears mowers. Go here, pick your model and use the corresponding 917.xxxxx number and do a net search for related parts and you will land several options.


Where is this website?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/ ?


----------



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

It looks like I will be able to keep them going for a few more years.


----------



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

My order was canceled so I doubt the shaft is available so next winter I am going to start looking for a newer tractor to cut grass with and keep the Custom 10s for back up.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try here: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/c...174089.html?osCsid=gkonk4a2q9ni8ahoucfre3jo16


----------

